# semester starting jitters



## Erin M (Dec 15, 2005)

Right, so class starts on Monday for me. I thought I was ready to go back (and get away from my parents), but I'm starting to get the "oh-God-what-if-screw-up-this-semester-too-I-can't-do-this-right" bug. The closer I get to the start of the semester, the more nerve wracked I feel about it. There is also that question of whether to continue with therapy which I will not really be able to excuse to myself putting off after I go back 'home.' 

Anybody else sort of freaking out about next semester?


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

A little bit, yes. I'm still not familiar with my school entirely and I have to go to a few new buildings, so that's making me a bit nervous. It's weird, though. I don't want to start again with new classes and meet new people, but I also want it to start so I can just get adjusted with my new schedule already. It's the anticipation that gets me.


----------



## ChainZombie (Oct 23, 2005)

This will be my first semester of college, so you could say that I am *terrified*. The school is huge and I don't know anyone. For some reason I thought my anxiety would suddenly go away after I left high school, but I was wrong...

I am only going to take a couple of classes though, and I will not have to go every day...that will be nice.


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

I'm the same, I just transfered schools, and found out last week that I have clases this week in a brand new school, never been there, dont have a clue where Im supose to go, although I looked at the map like a thousand times and I am terrified too. I have a night class tonight till 9:20pm and I hate night clases, but for my degree thats the only time most of my clases are offered and I hate it cause I have to drive at night and I hate it and I'm scared too!
You are not alone! I am usaually good about going to the school to find out where everything is so that I am prepared, but I didnt really have time to do that this time and its making it worse, so until my class tonight whne i have to leave at like 5pm I will have diareah all day! I know the feeling and its no fun. You are all in my thoughts


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep. I'm a bit nervous about going back on monday. 
I've never really felt comfortbable in college. Taking US history, Economics, Speech Dev and College Sucess Skills. Whee!

... could it be a bad thing since I haven't bothered to get my books yet? 
Just can't motivate myself to go the college bookstore and get them...


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I am also nervous. Its my last semester. One of my last mandatory classes requires three presentations and I have to finish my resume and start interviewing for jobs. Its going to be a stressful semester. 

Im going to be so excited when its over though. I try thinking about that.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Cooper Black said:


> My only advice is just to take it as it comes. Eventually you'll get in synch with your environment.


 :agree


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm nervous about the upcoming semester too. Mostly I don't want to go back and live with my roommate again :hide


----------



## AshleyB (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm a senior and this is my last semester at college. I go back on Monday and Im already dreading the group projects and class presentations. I've avoided these classes for 3 and a half years and now I have them almost all at once! This is my first post by the way  I'm very excited about finding this site!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is more common than you think, though. Even the nonSAers have this kind of thing. They don't want to go back to work or school either.

I just had the last three weeks off of work (I had TEN vacation days to take off combined with four holidays). Needless to say, this week was anxeity-provoking, especially with new people I had to meet this week and a meeting every morning :afr. On top of that, my sleep schedule is still messed up. .


----------



## Jennie* (Jul 2, 2005)

I start school next week, and I transfered so everything is new. New school and speech class! Joy of joys!! :con


----------



## Jennie* (Jul 2, 2005)

shwin said:


> Jennie* said:
> 
> 
> > I start school next week, and I transfered so everything is new. New school and speech class! Joy of joys!! :con
> ...


Thanks


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

quietstorm said:


> I'm so nervous I havent registered for my classes yet. Hope it's not too late...


I was a month late in registering for classes and I got into the classes I wanted. It's never too late, they always want your money. 

I don't get too nervous anymore. I just like to get to my classes, see what's what, who's teaching, what the syllabus says, etc. I'm taking another class by a teacher who I had last semester, so that's one class I have no jitters about. She was wonderful.

For another class (digital imaging) I got in contact with a girl at my school via Facebook and she said her advisor said the teacher for that class is really great. Plus the girl's going to be in the class as well. (Friend, perhaps?) The other two, well, I'll see when I get there.

This is my last semester for real, no confusion this time, so I can't wait to get it over with.


----------



## sunshineclippy (Jul 19, 2005)

*Ditto! Ditto! Ditto!*

:dito 
Ditto, Ditto, Ditto! I had four wonderful weeks of vacation. This included watching the independent film channel in pajamas, gaining weight from all that pie, and sleeping ten hours a day. 
Now I must think about studying, the library, and getting decent grades. *Sigh* Is it summer, yet? :time


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

My first day was pretty bad anxiety wise. Sitting in the classroom, feeling tense, wondering if people could tell I was nervous, wondering if I'm giving bad vibes off, wondering why no one wants to sit near me. It was torturesome. Glad it's over.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't go back till the 23rd, but my jitters and anticipatory anxiety have officially started :afr Last night I had an anxiety dream about my statistics class. Everyone except me was comfortable and participating right at the start. The material looked hard and didn't even relate to the last class. Also, for some crazy reason, the syllabus was on the computer and everyone was following along when something went wrong with my computer. I couldn't get it to go on to the next page, and I was too scared to ask for help. The teacher was also learning names fast, and it was easy to see that she was one of those types that really pays attention to who talks and who doesn't. Thank god it was only a dream :fall


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm terrified.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I start tomorrow and am terrified. I already know I have to do group presentations and group experiments on one of my classes, and I'm dreading them already.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I start tomorrow as well, and I'm kind of looking forward to it actually, long breaks can be depressing sometimes cuz I tend to stay inside all day, on the computer or something.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

emptybottle said:


> I start tomorrow and am terrified. I already know I have to do group presentations and group experiments on one of my classes, and I'm dreading them already.


:dito I'm so freaked out :afr


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

:hide I just took some klonopin because the anxiety of starting tomorrow is setting in. (well actually I've been anxious all week).


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm starting on the 25th and I had a bad case of cramps last night just thinking about it. While i've been at home I've been feeling a lot more like myself and I almost forgot what that felt like. But I am also greatful that I will be given the chance to start over again. I believe it's never too late and I am going to be proactive in making friends and getting into activities. I just pray to God that I will have the strenght


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I was so nervous before going to class today, my teeth were chattering! My classes seem to be full of 18-year-olds, which makes me feel a bit old at 22 :lol My anxiety while sitting in class was nowhere near as bad as my anxiety from anticipation. Maybe there is hope for me this semester.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

emptybottle said:


> I was so nervous before going to class today, my teeth were chattering! My classes seem to be full of 18-year-olds, which makes me feel a bit old at 22 :lol My anxiety while sitting in class was nowhere near as bad as my anxiety from anticipation. Maybe there is hope for me this semester.


I'm 22 and I think I'm considered second year. I transferred to my university after years of going part time at community college. I feel a bit old as well. lol Although I think the ages are more distributed at my university. People think I look younger, so maybe I'll fit in. I get worried about that.

To my surprise.... my classes are going better than I thought! This is my first full time semester at the university I'm going to, so it's like a whole life change for me.

No one really talked much in my music survey class, but the class seems like it could be interesting. In my math class our teacher is huge on group work. We basically have to form a group that we will work with each class. I turned to two girls behind me and started talking with them, and it seems like I'll be in a group with them. Both were friendly with me. I try to let my outgoing side come out. I stumbled over my words a few times which was embarrassing, but I was still happy that I talked with people in my math class. And the one girl and I went to the bookstore together after class to pick up our books for the class. I had a health class last night that meets once a week. Our teacher made us put our chairs into a big circle and arrange ourselves alphabetically. I was assertive and yelled out "Does anyone have a last name that starts with A?" hehe Then our teacher made us introduce ourselves. I was nervous but got through it. Usually it's like a blur afterwards, and I only remember half of what I said. I saw "class presentations" on the syllabus and started getting really nervous... heart started racing and stuff. Then the teacher said that the presentations would be done in groups of five, and we would be doing skits. *phew* I feel much safer being in a large group for a presentation, and skits make me less nervous than having to just straight out talk about facts or opinions on a topic. There was another girl in my group that said, "I'm most nervous about the presentation". That made me feel good... that I wasn't the only one. Maybe we'll be able to sympathize with each other. After all that we put our desks back normally. I actually raised my hand in class a few times. I really surprised myself. I know that I'm a very outgoing person, but sometimes I just sit there in silence because of my anxiety. Being at a new school I'm really trying to push myself to be social like I know I am despite my insecurities.

Whoo that was a bit long ops

I hope some of you are having some surprisingly positive experiences as well.


----------

